# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  learning to fight...what should i learn?

## icedudez

its something ive never done but always wanted to, i just wanna be tough and be able to take care of myself, what martial art should i learn, or shud i learn more than 1?how long does it take to become confident with martial arts from every1s experiences?

----------


## Dave321

I do muay thai and kickboxing... love it... wouldn't take more than 1 at a time, focus on one and you'll be quite content!

----------


## Jantzen4k

brazilian jui juitsu 


or


isreali self defense; crag-maga (sp?)

----------


## BOUNCER

> brazilian jui juitsu 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> isreali self defense; crag-maga (sp?)



Both take too long to become proficient. Kickboxing or Muay Thai and you'll be sparring pretty soon, you'd be pretty confident in both after a year, depending on you and your instructors of course.

----------


## yung-priest

dont just focus on one style(overall). when ur trainin of course jus focus on that 1style but switch it up from time 2 time. i wrestled thru high-school n street fought(basic instincts) and it got me by just fine. so rececntly i decided i want learn how 2throw kicks and be a better stand up fighter, not just stomp+power swing so im currently takin tai boxin and learnin more grapplin. its real intense and im likin it cuz i was never real good on my feet with jus stand up boxin, i was more ground n pound. so its good 2learn/no various styles. good luck n be prepared

----------


## Jantzen4k

> Both take too long to become proficient. Kickboxing or Muay Thai and you'll be sparring pretty soon, you'd be pretty confident in both after a year, depending on you and your instructors of course.




true

----------


## gjh

Do you want to learn fast or will you train for many years? Here is a quick all around jkd fighting style http://www.fighting.net/index.php I have trained for over 30 years in different arts and would say Paul can make anybody a better fighter.If you have more time to invest I highly recommend Dan Inosanto's jkd system. http://www.inosanto.com/ Try to find an art that teaches all 4 ranges(Kicking-punching-trapping-and ground fighting) 
instead of just 1 range. Just my 2 cents.

gjh

----------


## icedudez

im trying to bulk up at the mo aswell, im 6 ft bout 183ish so im not gonna be much of a force just yet,shall i w8 becos if i start wont i be losing a lot of cals by doing such intense training?

----------


## icedudez

i live in wales...

----------


## gjh

> i live in wales...


Not sure but both have instructors across the globe.See if any are in your area and give it a try and see what you like.

gjh

----------


## yannick32

I would consider a mix of both stand up and groud fighting, hopefully in September i will be able to start a mix of karate, TKD and JKD, and the guy also teaches Judo and Jiu Jitsu, don't know if its traditionnal or BJJ.

I just wanna get in shape and have more confidence in myself like when i used to be slim and compete in tae kwon do, not fat and a bit chubby like i am today LOL.

----------


## icedudez

lol i just wanna be able to kick **** outta people

----------


## BOUNCER

> i live in wales...



In which case checkout www.sfuk.net and www.cagewarriors.com

----------


## BOUNCER

> lol i just wanna be able to kick **** outta people



I hear the flame throwers warming up already!!.

 :Evil2:

----------


## yannick32

Well why dont you go into boxing then you can beat or get beaten up real good in that sport???

----------


## gjh

> lol i just wanna be able to kick **** outta people


  :Evil2:   :Evil2:  Try prison instead of wasting an instructers time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

gjh

----------


## icedudez

hows it a waste if i knwo waht to dowhen sum fella comes up to me i smash **** outta his cunt

----------


## mr keef

> i live in wales...


rocky chased chickens,you chase sheep,so thats why you want to learn how to fight,those dam sheep are tough...or so im told  :1laugh:

----------


## Jantzen4k

try:

http://mma.tv/schools/


you find a good discipline there mate!

 :Cheers:

----------


## MTLMAN

Boxing, i have been doing western orthodox boxing for 3 years now, and with some jiu-jitsu and takewandow but my base is boxing.My training partner used to train the army and used to be in the canadian team with 20 years of exp.
i like boxing, straight forward, fast, efficent and you learn how to absorb all the hits, plus once you learn how to fake the punches with the proper speed, good luck for any other style.

----------


## phwSSJ

> Both take too long to become proficient. Kickboxing or Muay Thai and you'll be sparring pretty soon, you'd be pretty confident in both after a year, depending on you and your instructors of course.


I have to disagree a little bit BOUNCER.

I believe that it does not take that long to be very proficient in Jiu Jitsu. But what I mean by proficient would be: will you be able to use what you have learned in lets say a year on the street? I think yes. IMO with jiu jitsu more than judo.. you can learn enough to where you have an advantage over people when a fight goes to the ground. For example..a very common natural reaction in a fight would be to try to put someone in a side headlock. Depending on the person, a year of training should make you good enough where you would be able to get out of the headlock, take the guy down and choke his ass.

In Muay Thai, or kick boxing. Ya you might start out sparring in a relatively short time but, there is one thing you got to remember, not everyone has the reflexes and agression and all the other stuff you need when it comes to being able to exchange blows. Where as if anyone trained jiujitsu for a year, they could learn the basics and much more easily use that to gain advantage over another the other person (in certian scenarios).

Both styles are entirely different so its hard to compare the two. Comparing jiu jitsu and judo or aikido would be more practical.
I would say train in both.

Having a good instructor counts but its also up to the the person training.

What you think BOUNCER?

----------


## phwSSJ

What yall think about making some sort of stickie or education forum for people with these types of questions, 

I just feel like a broken record. Cuz it seems like once a week someone get interested and has the same question everyone else has.

The only thing is, its a little more difficult to use the search button on this type of subject because its a specific question.

Just my thoughts bros..

----------


## dbstyles

BJJ GI/NoGi

6 months in start boxing NHB

x3 days a week on the mat and 2 in the ring

Two years while lifting you will be a lean mean machine

----------


## Trafficdodger

Having a good instructor is key. My trainer is certified in Gracie JJ and Duke Roufus K-1 and I'm learning both on the fly. I went in with no wrestling experience what-so-ever and he brought me up to speed in just a few months. Now I'm rolling with guys who've wrestled for years (it helps that I get to roll with a few collegiate coaches and wrestlers alike) and I can hang with them for a while. 

You can definetely learn more than one style at once, but that's up to you and how serious/dedicated you are about learning the stuff. Do some research and find something that seems interesting to you, then just find a school/coach/trainer (they're everywhere, you just have to look) and you're ready to rock and roll.

----------


## may0r420

Wing Chun Kung Fu style is the fastest style in martial arts
it will make u a powerful fighter really quick, style is based on common sense and physics unlike other styles.

The Chinese used this style to train rebel soldiers really fast.

I been practicing it for several years its a very aggressive style
and def requires a aggresive person.

i stopped learning that style but still practive it,
because its really restrictive in movement
but u will learn how to fight really quick and effecient u can woup a 5year karate student in 6 months easy and sh!t on a boxer

I currently practice Ying Jow Pai Shaolin Eagle Claw 
u should look it up it got everything;
grappling, ground fighting, high/low kicks,gymnastics, awesome striking, and a iron claw that will only grab your opponent in a pressure point..and very
powerful stances which is the most important

----------


## Monkeytown

> Try prison instead of wasting an instructers time  
> 
> gjh


Preach on Brutha!! What a turd!!

----------


## Monkeytown

> Wing Chun Kung Fu style is the fastest style in martial arts
> it will make u a powerful fighter really quick, style is based on common sense and physics unlike other styles.
> 
> The Chinese used this style to train rebel soldiers really fast.
> 
> I been practicing it for several years its a very aggressive style
> and def requires a aggresive person.
> 
> i stopped learning that style but still practive it,
> ...


It's all about centerline control!!

----------

